

Paradox in Game Theory: Losing Strategy That Wins - chaostheory
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9500E3D71F3DF936A15752C0A9669C8B63

======
vegashacker
That's weird. A professor of mine told me about this years ago! OMG, Parrando
stole this paradox! oh wait, this article's 8 years old.

